
Show HN: Twitter bot that tweets changelogs of popular front end frameworks - tomastrajan
https://releasebutler.now.sh/
======
paulogr
Hi! The page doesn't load :/

~~~
tomastrajan
Hmm it could be that it had problem with the higher load of user during
initial release to public. As a side project, it only uses free tier of now.sh
so I can imagine it had some problems.

Anyway it seems to be working now.

